

“Lost” Steve Jobs Speech: Wireless Networking,iPad,&App Store (1983) - 001sky
http://lifelibertytech.com/2012/10/02/the-lost-steve-jobs-speech-from-1983-foreshadowing-wireless-networking-the-ipad-and-the-app-store/

======
plainOldText
When I listen to the audio in the article I can't but wonder how Steve Jobs
was so much ahead of his time. And he wasn't even a programmer, yet he was
able to see a lot of the stuff that was about to happen in the near future.

Link of audio for the lazy:
[http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/62010118/download?client_id...](http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/62010118/download?client_id=0f8fdbbaa21a9bd18210986a7dc2d72c)

Fun Excerpt:

Steve Jobs: "What is a computer program? Do you know what a computer program
is?"

Audience: [Quiet. No answer]

Steve Jobs: "Anybody? No? Sort of?"

Steve Jobs: "It's an odd thing [...] computer programs [...] they're simply
ideas expressed on paper." :)

------
habosa
Just from reading the summary this is really great. Steve Jobs did a lot for
computing and for software. I'm an Android "fanboy" and I really hate what
Apple is doing these days, but his contribution to digital life today was
significant and undeniable.

~~~
esusatyo
What I respect the most from him is his persistence. I think most people
wouldn't really have that strength to go back to the company who fired them,
and revive them from near bankruptcy, and do the things they dreamed about a
long time ago.

That's very respectable.

~~~
001sky
This is a great point. Especially seeing him work so hard while he was _Sick_.
Very. Driven. And these products were like gifts, when we consider what all of
the nay-sayers wanted to force-feed us (lookin at lazy record companies,
phone-companies, and box-y PC companies, ect).

------
c3d
This is really amazing. Surprised that this doesn't move higher up the HN
front page.

